#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 正經自創與KUSO自創(!?)

## 銀

好久不見啦~~~大家還記得我嗎?XD(踹
浮上水面貼兩張~~
(話說最近我媽迷上銀魂XDDDDD)<<完全與主題無關(踹

----------


## 妤

歡迎回來呀^^你的帽子去哪了@@??

第一張好帥呢>ˇ<喜歡牠的身形

第2張是要使出絕招的時候嘛  :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## 風

第一張好酷bb  :Very Happy:  
第二張感覺好像要被吸進去了(?!)XDD---

----------


## 布雷克

第一張好帥呀

第二張..那狼爪上好像戴著布偶XD

有神奇飽貝的感覺XD

----------


## 銀

>>妤樣
帽子我脫下來了XD
>>風樣
吸進去?
>>布雷克樣
是帶著布偶沒錯XD

----------


## 銀月

地一張小獸喜歡~
但是地二張小獸看不懂= =
是不是小獸太笨了= =
應該吧~呵呵

----------


## 狼嚎

銀樣 您終於回來了=ˇ=(踹踹踹)

話說小的比較喜歡第二張的感覺~

還有頭像 怎麼感覺快哭了XD"

----------


## 水靈凱

第一張..一指神功XD
第二張..恩...布偶光砲XD(被踹
兩張都不錯XDD

----------


## 達可

歡迎回來!!~
我們都好想你喔!!
您的圖真棒!!
第一張感覺好帥喔!
第二張有點恐怖......(天生害怕這種圖案......)
(薰衣草奶茶

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

銀桑歡迎回來呀～(鞭炮ing)

第一張圖是很正經的好作品...，
但底下那到底是什麼東西啊！！！(核爆！而且還寫著奇諾！？)(想到X諾之旅...)

----------


## 狼王白牙

好久不見喔  第二張的特效很不錯

看來狼之樂園動畫化要指望您了 (爆)

還想申請部落版嗎  現在申請會過喔 XD

----------

